# Huge Brag for my 9 yr old Bretta Lee



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Working on our MACH3, she's still running her measured height of 24" and clearly having no problems being as lean and fit as I can keep her 

So on Saturday we had a fantastic day. While I have to admit there was a USDAA trial in the area the same day that basically all the top BC's attended, this trial was huge and 3 rings. Bretta ran all 4 courses available with the following results:

*Trial: BURLINGTON CKC*
*Date: APRIL 19-20-21, 2013*
*Place: MILL CREEK PARK, WILLINGBORO, NJ 08046*

DOG: CALL NAME: *Bretta Lee* BREED: German Shepherd Dog
DN06513907 MACH Beretta Vom Wildhaus XF
ARMBAND NUMBER: STD 24374 JWW 24374 FAST 24374


DAY 2: STANDARD CLASS DIVISION: MAS JUMP HT: 24
RESULT: Qualified *PLACEMENT: 1*
YARDS: 178 SCT: 66
SCORE: 100 TIME: 45.59

DAY 2: JWW CLASS DIVISION: MAS JUMP HT: 24
RESULT: Qualified *PLACEMENT: 4*
YARDS: 168 SCT: 47
SCORE: 100 TIME: 35.16

DAY 2: FAST CLASS DIVISION: MAS JUMP HT: 24
RESULT: Qualified *PLACEMENT: 2*
SCT: 32 SCORE: 73 TIME: 27.51

DAY 2: T2B CLASS Division: REG Jump Ht: 24 SCT: 50
Result: Qualified Score: 10 Time: 31.76 *Placement: 1*


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Way to go, MRL! She was really moving on that JWW course- 4.8yps!!


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know much about agility trials, but I think its fabulous your 9 yr old still competes. Says a lot about the excellent care you must give your dogs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Excellent!!! So happy for you guys!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: to you both


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Way to go Bretta and Jenn!! You wouldn't think for a minute that she was NINE! Runs like a pro! 

Is there an age-limit cut-off for competing?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow! Congrats to you and Bretta!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations and may you have many more years competing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats))


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Wonderful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

It is very inspiring to hear about a GSD doing so well at that age! Just awesome


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!!! My 9 yr old wants to go, go, go & do, do, do but just this past yr her body or let's say, the vet says, she should not be jumping. So, 24" has just became a issue & I know she has it in her heart & mind to still play the game. She has been my team mate the last 4 yrs & makes me sad. 8(

Congrats again..........


----------

